# حلمي هو الميكاترونكس! ما رأيكم ؟



## عاشقة الثقافة (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ،، أولا أحببت أن أشكركم جزيل الشكر ،، لأن حلمي هو الميكاترونكس ،، لكن لم يشجعني عليه أي أحد ! لكنني مصرة على رأيي وهذا المنتدى الوحيد الذي سمعت فيه تشجيع على الميكاترونكس !

سمعت كثيرا أنه لا يناسب الفتاة ،، لكن عندي قناعة أني أستطيع بإمكانياتي أن أجعله يناسبني .. وكتيرناس بحكولي إنو تخصص جديد بالوطن العربي ،، بس إزا الكل ضلي بعيد عن هادا التخصص مين بدو يدخله ؟ مش لازم نغامر وإحنا نبني مستقبل هذا التخصص بإيدينا ؟؟ 

بدي أسألكم سؤال ،، الميكاترونكس بتضم مجموعة هندسات ،، ومجالها بالآلات المتطورة ،، هل بإمكاني إني إذا أبدعت بهادا التخصص وما اعتمدت بس على الدراسة وتعمقت فيه ، هل بإمكاني إني أخترع جهاز متطور ؟؟ أو أطوّر آلات موجودة أصلا ؟؟ لأني كتير بطمح لهادا الإشي إني أخترع إشي بإيدي ،، وحسيت إنو هاد التخصص هو اللي بفتحلي هاد المجال .. وحابة أسأل عن مجال دراسته ،، لأني بحب الفيزيا كتير ،، واللي بدرسو هاد التخصص أكيد بيعرفوا عن مجال الدراسة ،، حابة أتأكد إنو نسبة الفيزيا في هادي الدراسة عالية ؟؟ وشو مجال الأشياء اللي بندرسها بالجامعة ؟

مشكورين .. يعني هدفي أعرف ملخص الأشياء المهمة عن هادا التخصص من شخص متخصص فيه ! 
مشان هيك قصدت هذا المنتدى  انتو أكيد رح تفيدوني ^_^ ممنونـــــــــة جدا


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (26 مارس 2011)

هـــــل مــــن مــــجيـــــب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kaykon (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لا للاسف مش هتلاقى فيزيا زى بتاعت ثانويه عامه بص هتخشى فى مواد كتيييييييييييييير شبيها للفيزياء يعنى أحنا بندرس فى ميكاترونكس كهرباء وميكانيكا وبرمجه وده اساس القسم أنه بيجمع بين التلت حجات دى ولكن بتاخدى حجات كتييييير هتشدك هتتعلمى تعملى مشاريع قويه لوحدك هتقدرى تتوغلى فى أى مجال من التلاته على حسب ما تحبى وهتكونى كويسه فى الأتنين التانيين بس الصراحه منصحكيش بالقسم لأنه مش مضمون شغل ليه خالص وعايز مجهود جبار لانك لازم تعلمى نفسك بنفسك لأنك لو أكتفيتى بالى هتدرسيه مش هتشتغلى أبدا وأى أٍستفسار أنا فى الخدمه


----------



## mohammed raafat (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة
أختى الفاضلة انا انصحك بالدخول فى القسم والتعلم والابداع فية وان شاء الله سوف تحققين اهدافك وأكثر وهذا رأى الخاص وذلك لانك تحبين المجال والقسم وسوف تدرسين مواد كثيره جدا تتعلق بالفزياء ..... بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Majoo1993 (31 مارس 2011)

وانا كمان متلك والله بس شو المعدل الي لازم اجيبو عشان يقبلوني؟


----------



## 'طفلة الميكاترونكس (31 مارس 2011)

هلا فيكي اختي
واخيرا شفت حدا زيي
انا بعاني من نفس المشكلة
بس برضو مصرة
ورح اكمل بإذن الله 
وبنصحك تكملي زيي
يمكن نصير زميلات؟!
وبعدين قصة انو ما حدا نصحك فيها
انا زيك 
ومش هيك وبس بعد ما سجلت مكانيكا
رجعوا حولوني اهلي كهربا
بصراحة كل واحد بدو اياني ادرس على مزاجه
وانا قلتلهم هذا مستقبلي وانا اللي لازم اقرر وهذا قراري
بس كلكم ادعولي اني احول ميكانيكا الفصل الجاي
الله يوفقك


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (1 أبريل 2011)

لكم مني شكر بحجم الكــــــــون !! كنت أظن أن كل الناس ضد الميكاترونكس ،، لكن الآن استوعبت أنه كأي شيء في الحياة له مؤيدين وله معارضين ،، وأنا حلمي كبير بإذن الله ومستعدة أتعب وأشتغل على حالي متل ما بدو هاد التخصص ،، مستعدة لأي شي ! 

majoo معدل الميكاترونكي حسب الجامعة ،، يعني متلا الجامعة الأردنية بالأردن بين 95 و96 المعدل التنافسي

طفلة الميكاترونكس بشرفني نكون زميلا وربنا يوفقك 

بس عندي استفتار !! مهم كتير بالنسبة إلي ،، إذا أبدعت بهادا التخصص ،، هل بإمكاني أن أخترع آله متطورة ؟ بحكم دراستي ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يونيو 2011)

عاشقة الثقافة قال:


> وحابة أسأل عن مجال دراسته ،، لأني بحب الفيزيا كتير ،، واللي بدرسو هاد التخصص أكيد بيعرفوا عن مجال الدراسة ،، حابة أتأكد إنو نسبة الفيزيا في هادي الدراسة عالية ؟؟


على ما أظن، أكثر الأقسام الهندسية لها علاقة بالفيزياء هي هندسة الاتصالات (الموجات والمجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية) وهندسة القوى الميكانيكية (ديناميكا حرارية وانتقال حرارة)
باقي الأقسام تهتم بالفيزياء بدرجات متفاوتة، فمثلا في قسم التصميم الميكانيكي وقسم الفلزات هناك اهتمام بالخواص الفيزيائية للمواد
وفي قسم الكيمياء هناك بعض الديناميكا الحرارية وانتقال الحرارة
وفي قسم المدني هناك خواص المواد

لاحظي أنني هنا ذكرت فروع الفيزياء التي تهتم بها التخصصات المختلفة، ولم أتناول دراسة مادة الفيزياء. فالفيزياء كمادة دراسية يتم تدريسها بصورة عامة في السنوات الأولى من الدراسة، وفي السنوات المتقدمة لا تدرس الفيزياء بصورة مباشرة، وإنما بصورة تطبيقية غير مباشرة من خلال المواد الدراسية الأخرى

أما بالنسبة للميكاترونكس وهي موضوع سؤالك، فبالتأكيد يدرسون الفيزياء مثلهم مثل الأقسام الأخرى. وللأسف لا أستطيع إفادتك عن دراسة الفيزياء بصورة مباشرة مستقلة في هذا القسم حيث أنني لم أدرس الميكاترونكس في مرحلة البكالوريوس، لذا أنصحك بالطلاع على القررات الدراسية للميكاترونكس في الجامعات المختلفة

ولكن عليك أن تعرفي أن الهندسة بوجه عام ما هي إلا تطبيق للفيزياء، لذا فاختاري المجال الذي تحبينه، وستجدين به بعض الفيزياء بكل تأكيد


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 يونيو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> الهندسة بوجه عام ما هي إلا تطبيق للفيزياء، لذا فاختاري المجال الذي تحبينه، وستجدين به بعض الفيزياء بكل تأكيد


 أنا مع زملكاوي رغم أني أهلاوي :76: 
وطالما أحببتي الفيزياء وأحببتي الأبداع فستبدعين بكل تأكيد وأنا من وجهة نظري أن الميكاترونيكس أخصب أرض للإبداع نظرا لضرورة توفر القدرة على التخيل والإبداع في مهندس الميكاترونيكس 
فمثلا مهندس الكهرباء إذا أراد صنع شئ فستقف أمامه عقبة الميكانيكا وكذلك مهندس الميكانيكا لو أراد صنع شئ فستقف أمامه عقبة الكهرباء ونحن في وطننا العربي نفتقد القدرة على العمل كفريق ولذلك مهندس الميكاترونيكس يستطيع أن يعمل وحده كفريق عمل متكامل - مع عدم التقليل من فائدة العمل الجماعي - 
فأنا مثلك أعشق الأختراع والأبداع ووجدت ضالتي في الميكاترونيكس وبالفعل الحمد لله سجلت 4 براءات أختراع


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (25 يونيو 2011)

شكــرا أخي زملكاوي .. وضحت لي أمور كثييرة كانت غائبة عن الذهن 

أخ احمد ما شاء الله  أتمنى أصبح مثلك ! لقد احسست بأن الحلم قابل للتحقيق


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 يوليو 2011)

*الميكاترونكس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

رأيت جميع مواضيعك وحقيقة هزت مشاعري 

الإختراع، الإبداع ، التطور ، التقدم ، الإصرار ، الأمل، الطموح 

كلها مشاعر نشعر بها في الأعماق و تنتمي بين اللحظة والأخرى و يحاول الكثير من الناس أن يحبطها
بأسباب كثيرة أذكرها 
1. ليس هناك فرص للعمل في هذا المجال 
2. واقع الإقتصاد والمصانع في الوطن العربي 
3. العقلية التي يتصرف بها أصحاب المصالح (لا يرغبون بالإختراع أكثر من المال)
4. عدم الرغبة في هذا التخصص أو عدم القدرة على دخول أو إجتياز هذا التخصص 
و الكثير الكثير 

لنعد مرة أخرى إلى هذا التخصص ولإوضح فكرة معينة فأنا مهندس ميكاترونكس و أعمل في هذا المجال 

أولا هندسة الميكاترونكس علم حديث ، خرج بسبب حاجة التطور و حاجة المال 

ثانيا هندسة الميكاترونكس تضم علما متكاملا بمعنى يحاول تكامل بعضه حسب الحاجة 

ثالثا كلمة ميكاترونكس تضم كلمتين مختصرتين الأولى ميكا و تعني ميكانيك و الثانية ترونيكس فهي تعني إلكترونيك فالبعض يقول تخصص ميكاترونك 

رابعا تنقسم هندسة الميكاترونكس إلى أربع أقسام رئيسية و هي 

1. الأنظمة الكهربائية وبالأخص الإلكترونية
2. الأنظمة الميكانيكية 
3. أنظمة التحكم 
4. أنظمة الحاسوب 

بالنسبة لأنظمة الكهربائية يتم دراسة أمور كثيرة منها 

1. طرق تحليل الدوائر الكهربائية سواء كانت من نوع DC أو دوائر Ac أو دوائر Embedded 

تتم دراسة أنواع الدوائر الكهربائية و طرق تحليل الدوائر و حساب الفولتية و التيار والطاقة بطرق رائعة (بالإنجليزية Analysis of Circuit)

طبعا هذه بداية المرحلة 

2. أنواع الإلكترونيات و طرق تحليل الدوائر الإلكترونية و حساب بعض الأشياء المتعلقة بالإلكترونيات 
(بالإنجليزية Electronics Devices and Amplifier ) ، مع التنوية أن الإكترونيات تختلف حسب الطاقة لذلك بعد دراسة هذا الموضوع بشكل موثوق يجب دراسة مادة أخرى تسمى بالإلكترونيات الطاقة و بالإنجليزية (Power Electronics )
لم أذكر التفاصيل هنا لأن كل شيء في زمانه رائع 

3. أنواع أجهزة القياس (instruments measurement) و أنواع الحساسات و المحركات (sensors and actuators)

بالنسبة للأنظمة الميكانيكة يتم دراسة ما يلي 

1. دراسة سكون و حركة الأجسام و حساب عدة أشياء يهتم فيها المهندسون من ناحية القوة والإزاحة و المسافة و السرعة و التسارع و...... (و بالإنجليزية تضم Physics, Statics, Dynamics)

2. دراسة أنواع المواد و درجات القوة و الصلابة , والقوى الداخلية Strength of Materials

3. دراسة صفات خاصة للمواد السائلة و الغازية مثل الضغط و الحرارة و الكمية Thermodynamics

4. تصميم أجهزة ميكانيكية و قطع ميكانيكية مثل البراغي و القير و البيل و الأقشطة و البريك 
تصميم أقرب إلى الهندسة العكسية و هنا الكل يقول كل مصمم مهندس و ليس كل مهندس مصمم فالتصميم أعلى درجة من الهندسة لكنها بحاجة إليها 
(بالإنجليزية Mechanical Engineering Design)

5. الأنظمة الهيدروليكية و النيوماتية بالمختصر أنظمة الزيت وهي هيدروليك و أنظمة الهواء وهي نيوماتك (Hydraulics And Pneumatic )

بالنسبة لأنظمة التحكم تتم دراسة ما يلي 

1. أنواع الأنظمة و كيفية تحليلها و التحكم بالأنظمة، أنواع الأخطاء و كيفية تقليلها و نظريات التحكم 
(Control Theory)

2. دراسة أنواع دوائر التحكم وكيفية حساب و تحسين أداء الأنظمة 

..........

بالنسبة لأنظمة الحاسوب تتم دراسة ما يلي 

1. أنواع الحواسيب الشخصية و الصناعية و الإختلاف بينهم و أنواع المدخلات و المخرجات 

2. أنواع دوائر الرقمية و كيفية تحليلها ، و أيضا تصميم الدوائر الرقمية Digital Circuits 

3. أنواع وحدة المعالج المركزي CPU و المعالج الدقيق Microprocessor و المتحكم الدقيق Microcontroller والإختلاف بينهم 
أنواع الذاكرات Memory و أنواع المسجلات Registers ، كيفة عملها ، كيفية العمل عليهم ، كيفية الدوائر التي تعمل عليها هذه الوحدات، برمجتهم 

4. المحاكاة و تحليل الأنظمة عن طريق برامج هندسية مثل
MATLAB and Simulation, Automation, Lab view, AutoCAD

5. البرمجة مثل C++ و الأسمبلي أو لغة البيسك و هناك لغات أخرى حسب الحاجة
..............................................................................................................

مع هذه الأقسام هناك نقاط تقاطع بمعنى دراسة قسمين تحت مسمى واحد 

1. أنظمة الإلكتروميكانيك Electro-Mechanics ويتم دراسة أنواع المحولات الكهربائية و المحركات الكهربائية و القطع مثل الريلي و الكونتاكتور و .....
تسمى Electrical Machines و كيفية حل دوائر مثل هذا النوع وتصميم المحركات بأنواعها

2. أنظمة (PLC) (Programming Logic Controller)
وهي أنظمة تحكم و برمجة في نفس الوقت و هو عالم بحد ذاته 

3. أنظمة أتمتة الأصناعية Automation Industry و هو تحويل جميع الأنظمة إلى أنظمة أتوماتيكية العمل و الإصلاح

4. الأنظمة العصبونية neural systems وأنظمة الذكاء الصناعي Artificial Intelligence 

5. الروبوتات بأنواعها كيفية تصميميها ميكانيكيا و كهربائيا و تحكما ، Robotics 

6. ........... بعض مهندسين الميكاترونكس يدرون الأجهزة الطبية و أنواعها


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

خامسا هذا شرح مبسط لهذا التخصص الرائع ، وقد إضطررت إلى ذكره لأعطي لكي جوابا على سؤالك 

هذا التخصص يعطيكي حافزا كبيرا للإبداع و الإختراع ولكن يجب أن تثقي بنفسك أولا و أن تتعلمي جيدا 

فالدكاترة مثلا في الجامعة لا يعطيكي إلا القليل و يبقى عليكي االباقي ، و كما رأيتي أن مجالات هذا 

التخصص جبارة لذلك يجب عليك أن تقرأي كثيرا و أن تفهي كل شي في وقته ، لا يهم الآن إن فهمتي 

علي أو لا ولكن في المستقبل كل مادة حاولي أن تفهميها بنسبة عالية ، فكلما تقدمتي راح تشوفي إنه 

بعتمد على المادة الي قبل و هكذا 

لا يجب عليكي الإعتماد على الدكاترة فقط أو على كتاب واحد ، و سعي فكركي و تعلمي على الحاسوب فهو لغة العصر و الإنجليزية لتوفر المعلومات عن هذا التخصص بالإنجليزية

أعتقد أنك أصبتي عندما إخترتي هذا التخصص ، فهل تحتاجين إى جواب هل تستطيعي أن تخترعي أم لا . بعد هذا الشرح أعتقد أنك فهمتي أنكي تستطيعين

ملاحظة

1. بعض التسميات بالعربية قد تبدو غير صحيحة لأن كل دراستي كانت بالإنجليزية و كنت أبحث على مرادف فما وجدت . 

2. إلى كل من يرغب بالمعرفة أو معلومات تخص هذا التخصص ، فهذا ايميلي 
[email protected]
وضعت إيميلي بسبب عدم دخولي إلى الملتقى كثيرا، فبعض المشاركات يكون الشخص بحاجة إلى كتاب أو معلومة أو شرح ، فبسبب تأخري يكون التاريخ قد فات 

فأعتذر للجميع

و أعتذر على الإطالة وإن شاء الله إلى الإبداع


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (4 يوليو 2011)

رآئـع !! رآآآآآئـــع 

لا أعـلـم كيـق سـأشكـرك أخي ،، قدّمت لـي خدمــة كبيـرة جداً ،، كنت أتوق إلى هذا الشرح المبسّط من أحد في هذا المجال ،، فهمت كلّ شيء لكن طبعا بشكل سطحي ،، فلديّ لمحة عن هذه الأمور ..

بصراحة بحقّ تخصصّ جبّار ! وكل ما أدخل هذا المنتدى وأقرأ المواضيع وردود الإخوة الكرام تلتهب في نفسي الحماسة ! لازم أشتغل على نفسي مزبوط .. حتى أصل مستوى المصممّ والمخترع بإذن الله !

الله يكرمكم  ويجزيكم كلّ خير ..


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (9 يوليو 2011)

_اهلااا اختي عاشقه _
_نفس الي صار معي كنت حائره في اختيار تخصصي الهندسي واخترت هذا القسم لأنه كما ذكروا الاخوه جديد في الوطن العربي ._
_درسنا دروس الكهرباء والميكانيك يعني هذا الشي واضح على انه اعلى من التخصصين _

_والان انا خريجه وكان مشروع تخرجي ناجح لأنه جمع بين التخصصين _
_اتمنى لك الموفقيه والنجاح .._

_خالص تحياتي_


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (12 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيكي ألف خير أختي "بنت الكهروميكانيك" 

شجعتيني ،، أتمنى أن أحقق حلمي وأخطو خطوة جريئة مثلك  ويكون مشروع التخرج ناجح ^^ الله يسعدك


----------



## ياسر الشعار (12 يوليو 2011)

مشروع التخرج هو البداية فقط
أغلب الطلبة تموت طموحاتهم بعد مشروع تخرج ناجح
أتمنى أن لا تكون الطموح فقط إلى مشروع التخرج
فمشروع التخرج هو لا شيء في الحياة العملية و في الإبداع
أتمنى أن لا يموت الطموح


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (31 يوليو 2011)

لااااا بالتأكيد إن مشروع التخرج ليس هو الهدف ،، وطموحي أكبر من ذلك ،، وأكبر من أن يموت !


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 أغسطس 2011)

إلى العلياء يا عاشقة الثقافة


----------

